# People keeping dead pets in the freezer....or stuffed...would you ??



## Dave7 (7 Apr 2017)

On radio 2 as I type.
Apparently Chris Packham's dog has died and he is keeping it in the freezer. To be fair that's only until he can find a crem' that he is happy with.
One woman has kept all her dead budgies in the freezer. She has so many that she can't keep any food in it. Her plan is that when she dies she will have all the budgies cremated with her.
One guy kept his Husky in the freezer for 30 years.
One lady says she has her dear pet pig in the freezer as it's nice to know its still with them and is happy. She says she cant bring herself to cremate it as it would mean saying goodbye to it again.
To me it is beyond belief.......but we are all different.


----------



## Drago (7 Apr 2017)

Chrith Packham makes Ken Livingstone look normal.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2017)

My cousin brought his dead budgie to my dad's funeral ... My sister asked what it was on the back seat of his car and almost wet herself laughing when he told her. It had died just before he left to join us so he brought it along to bury it in the memorial garden at the crematorium!


----------



## Mugshot (7 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Chrith Packham makes Ken Livingstone look normal.


Chris Packham has Aspergers.


----------



## MikeG (7 Apr 2017)

We're talking pets here are we? Not .....erm..........mother in laws? Not that I'd do that. Oh no. No sirree. I mean, I've only got a small freezer, and no, there is absolutely not a second one out there in one of those outbuildings under a pile of stuff............No, no. Whatever gave you that idea? I mean, it wouldn't be practical to keep her in there until the next concrete delivery, would it, because.........well..........reasons. I'll just be outside if you need me, measuring the patio again.


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2017)

A neighbour had two industrial freezers full of dead dogs.

New owners found them when they went to knock the shed down, two years after he'd moved out.


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2017)

MikeG said:


> We're talking pets here are we? Not .....erm..........mother in laws? Not that I'd do that. Oh no. No sirree. I mean, I've only got a small freezer, and no, there is absolutely not a second one out there in one of those outbuildings under a pile of stuff............No, no. Whatever gave you that idea? I mean, it wouldn't be practical to keep her in there until the next concrete delivery, would it, because.........well..........reasons. I'll just be outside if you need me, measuring the patio again.


They found the body of someone who'd gone missing 15 years earlier in a freezer in a shop storeroom. Owner of eight years was trying to make more room when he came across it.

First the freezer, still switched on, then it's only contents.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Apr 2017)

I bet there is a correlation between dead pet keeping and not having a TV


----------



## Noru (7 Apr 2017)

I know couple of people who have frozen their pets while trying to find a decent crem as places are usually set up for deceased farm animals not necessarily loved pets where you would like the ashes back. But I don't know anyone whose chosen to keep their pet indefinitely frozen cryogenic style or had it stuffed!


----------



## rugby bloke (7 Apr 2017)

I'm sure they could ask a local vet - when we had to have our dog put to sleep last year the vet organised for her to be sent to the crem and the ashes returned to us. All very sad but you have to go through it. Her ashes are now scattered around her favorite walk ... which must be happier for her than sitting next to the frozen chips.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Apr 2017)

We use to place our dead pets In the footings of new houses that my dad use to build


----------



## redvision95 (7 Apr 2017)

Would I freeze my dog? No. 

When our dogs have passed or had to be put to sleep, We have always buried them in the back garden. We have no plans to move so there are no worries of leaving them behind, like some have mentioned to me in the past. I know my dog would be happiest in the back garden, Its the place he loves most. 

If its just until you find a crem that you like, i see nothing wrong or strange about it. However if its to keem them for life, its a bit weird, but thats the persons choice..


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Apr 2017)

Nestling in between the Viennetta and the prawns is *not* the place I would want to find the remains of my mutt !


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Apr 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> Nestling in between the Viennetta and the prawns is *not* the place I would want to find the remains of my mutt !




I'd sooner eat a dead dog than a viennetta!


----------



## jefmcg (7 Apr 2017)




----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Apr 2017)

Hell and i thought I was a weirdo for wondering what state of decay my buried relatives are in. It comes from being brought up next to a cemetery..i think.


I don't suppose i'll get many likes for this.


----------



## DaveReading (7 Apr 2017)

User said:


> I wonder how much it increases the cremating time starting from frozen.



Yes, you'd want to be very careful to ensure it's cooked all the way through before eating any.


----------



## Drago (7 Apr 2017)

Mugshot said:


> Chris Packham has Aspergers.



So what? I'm also on the spectrum.


----------



## Globalti (7 Apr 2017)

I know somebody who won a landmark case against Rossendale Borough Council that allowed her to be buried in Rossendale Pets' Cemetery alongside her dogs.


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Apr 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> I'd sooner eat a dead dog than a viennetta!


Philistine !


----------



## Drago (7 Apr 2017)

Globalti said:


> I know somebody who won a landmark case against Rossendale Borough Council that allowed her to be buried in Rossendale Pets' Cemetery alongside her dogs.


Presumably the right to be buried that way after she'd actually died?


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Apr 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> Philistine !




https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palestine,_Hampshire


----------



## Mugshot (7 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> So what?.


So what? I'll try to explain as politely as I can. My daughter, 15, is high functioning autistic, she suffers from severe depression and anxiety, she also suffers from suicidal thoughts. I have on a number of occasions sat with her whilst she has been in floods of tears talking about killing herself having to reassure her that she is very far from worthless. These episodes are invariably brought on by internet pricks telling that she isn't normal and that she should kill herself because she is autistic.
So, whilst I cannot speak for Mr Packham I do know that the suggestion you made that people that suffer from autism are not normal can have a devastating effect on individuals, some of whom may be reading your posts. Your internet meat head persona can be entertaining but I think you have stepped over the line and should acknowledge that.


----------



## Drago (7 Apr 2017)

Yes, thank you, as aforementioned myself I have aspergers just like Mr Packham, so I don't need lectures on the subject from someone like you who doesn't. Packham a chump, and it has nothing to do with his medical status, and I never insinuated it was otherwise.

He's a plain, old fashioned dweeb, just because he is, and for no other reason. I never mentioned, hinted at, or even thought any thing about autism. Try reading the words and not the empty spaces between them, because im hardly likely to take the pish out of someone for having the same medical condition that I do, am I Mr Mugshot?


----------



## Mugshot (7 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Yes, thank you, as aforementioned myself I have aspergers just like Mr Packham, so I don't need lectures on the subject from someone like you who doesn't. Packham a chump, and it has nothing to do with his medical status, and I never insinuated it was otherwise.
> 
> He's a plain, old fashioned dweeb, just because he is, and for no other reason. I never mentioned, hinted at, or even thought any thing about autism. Try reading the words and not the empty spaces between them, because im hardly likely to take the pish out of someone for having the same medical condition that I do.


I preferred your unedited reply.


----------



## Drago (7 Apr 2017)

Unfortunately, marshalling my thoughts isnt always an orderly process because of the aforementioned condition, so now youre taking the rise out of me because I go back and make regular edits and corrections? Yet you accuse me of taking the pith?


----------



## slowmotion (7 Apr 2017)

User said:


> I wonder how much it increases the cremating time starting from frozen.


A modern cremator works at about 950C. I wouldn't have thought that starting at minus 25C rather than, say, plus 15C would make a whole lot of difference.

They do the job in an hour if the load is 70kg, BTW.


----------



## Mugshot (7 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Unfortunately, marshalling my thoughts isnt always an orderly process because of the aforementioned condition, so now youre taking the rise out of me because I go back and make regular edits and corrections? Yet you accuse me of taking the pith?


I'm not taking the rise, I preferred your original reply. I didn't accuse you of taking the piss, I don't believe you were, I believe you were being thoughtless and insensitive.


----------



## Drago (7 Apr 2017)

Well, I wasnt, on my word of honour. Seriously, I'm sensitive to the subject too and that was the last thing on my mind.

As for your lass, she's lucky to have a Dad like you to offer her his love and support. My diagnosis was relatively recent, so some of the unusual and abberant behaviour of my youth didn't get such understanding.


----------



## Tiger10 (7 Apr 2017)

I kept my pet pig in the freezer but it's gone now......i miss it and must get another soon..


----------



## nickyboy (7 Apr 2017)

User said:


> I wonder how much it increases the cremating time starting from frozen.



I just checked the instructions on a packet of Greggs Steak Bakes we have in the freezer and it's 35min from frozen or 25min from thawed. So I guess you could extrapolate from there, size wise


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2017)

The people that we should worry about are the ones who keep their _live_ pets in the freezer!


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Apr 2017)

Mugshot said:


> Chris Packham has Aspergers.



Thank you for pointing that out to those who don't know, his brain is wired differently to others.


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I just checked the instructions on a packet of Greggs Steak Bakes we have in the freezer and it's 35min from frozen or 25min from thawed. So I guess you could extrapolate from there, size wise


There's pastry on that, and no bones.


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Apr 2017)

DaveReading said:


> Yes, you'd want to be very careful to ensure it's cooked all the way through before eating any.



Not Pets, but......


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Apr 2017)

I was in Longyearbyen recently and they don't do burials. 

Bodies become perfectly preserved in the permafrost so sins about 1950 there have been no burials.

If you are sick or die, you are shipped back to the mainland for your last resting place


----------



## Mr Celine (8 Apr 2017)

I knew a girl at school whose family always had a pet jack russell. They had them skinned when they died and hanged the pelts on the living room walls.


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Apr 2017)

I have 2 stuffed Red Squirrels in a display case in the loft..over 100 years old..I don't like them but there a hand down..so I'll hand them down to the grand kids..

As for freezing a pet..no.
70 quid to have our little terrier cremated after the needle..I thought about burial in the garden but I've dug up loads of pet graves over the years doing garden work..so I decided to cremate.


----------



## jefmcg (8 Apr 2017)

meta lon said:


> I have 2 stuffed Red Squirrels in a display case in the loft..over 100 years old..I don't like them but there a hand down..so I'll hand them down to the grand kids..


I hope they are dressed, or otherwise whimsically mimicking humans.

View attachment 346205


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Apr 2017)

jefmcg said:


> I hope they are dressed, or otherwise whimsically mimicking humans.
> 
> View attachment 346205



Lol I like that.
My squirrels are set in a habitat setting but they look wrong..poor taxidermy


----------



## TrishnBonnie (8 Apr 2017)

I lost my yorkie pip after Christmas, got his ashes back at the vets £130 inc pts he's still with me and Bonnie on the boat wish he was still here in body though.


----------



## Drago (8 Apr 2017)

When you have a pet cremated, make sure you pay for an individual cremation, else they just get chucked in the oven with a load of others and you get a mix of ashes back.


----------



## jefmcg (8 Apr 2017)

meta lon said:


> My squirrels are set in a habitat setting but they look wrong..poor taxidermy


worse than these?


----------



## Mrs M (8 Apr 2017)

Three of our departed cats are buried in the garden, couldn't put another in as ground too frozen to do any digging, so had to leave her at the vet 
I've kept their collars and have a wee plant for each of them as a memory.


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Apr 2017)

For those of a certain age.....


----------



## TrishnBonnie (8 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> When you have a pet cremated, make sure you pay for an individual cremation, else they just get chucked in the oven with a load of others and you get a mix of ashes back.



I asked that and got just mine back.


----------

